# BeerSmith Mobile Brewing App



## Ross

Can't wait for this..........

Cheers Ross.

--------






_BeerSmith Home Brewing News_



Full BeerSmith Mobile App Coming Soon!

Brewing Recipes On The Go?
Have you ever wanted to toy with your favorite beer recipes on the road? I've spent the better part of the last two years making that dream a reality. This week I present a short preview of upcoming *BeerSmith Mobile* which brings recipe editing to your phone or tablet.

BeerSmith Mobile - iPhone, iPad, Android, Tablets and Kindle Fire
BeerSmith mobile brings you full recipe editing. You can add new ingredients, alter your mash schedule and run the brewday timer all from your phone or mobile device. It also has the ability to create new recipes on your mobile device. It will be available for the iPhone, iPad, Android, Android Tablet and Kindle Fire operating systems.

Cloud Access to Your Desktop Data
Using your free BeerSmithRecipes.com account, you can drop a recipe in the cloud folder on your desktop version of BeerSmith, head out the door and edit it from your phone or iPad.
Your profile data (equipment, mash profiles, fermentation profiles) can be saved from your cloud recipes to your mobile device to make it easy to get started using your equipment setup or favorite mash schedule. Ingredients can also be saved from any recipe so its easy to add ingredients.

Recipe Editing, Scaling, Adjustment Functions


Click on the edit button to open any recipe for editing. BeerSmith mobile shows the color of the beer as well as a style guide comparison that are updated as you edit. You can easily add new ingredients from the pre-loaded list of ingredients at the click of a button. The full BJCP style guide is also included for building new recipes.
I've also included functions to change the original gravity, bitterness or color levels easily just like you can on the desktop version. BeerSmith mobile even includes the scale recipe command which can scale a recipe to match a different set of equipment all in one step.

Editable Recipe Profiles and Ingredients
You can save recipe profiles or ingredients from any recipe including those you have transferred from your desktop and fully edit them in BeerSmith mobile. Just view the recipe (don't edit) and view the item you want to add, then save that item. You can also fully edit any of these profiles or ingredients. This lets you adjust your equipment losses, edit a mash profile or add a new ingredient on the fly.

Brewday Timer with Session Data Entry
BeerSmith mobile includes the full brew day timer for both mash and boil phases, so you can drop a recipe into your cloud folder on your desktop, walk to the garage and start the timer from your mobile device. Alarms are played as you reach new steps such as mash step changes or boil ingredient additions.
BeerSmith mobile also includes an area for entry of session data and editable notes, so you can record critical volumes, gravities or notes as you brew and have them stored in your recipe for future reference.

Pricing and Release Date
I've set an Android release date of 1 May 2013, and will release the iPhone/iPad version approximately two weeks after that (pending app store approval). I'm planning to offer it for a limited introductory price of $7.99 until the end of June. After that the price will rise to $9.99. BeerSmith mobile will initially be offered as a separate application in the Google Play, Apple and Kindle app stores.

Upgrades from BeerSmith Lite
I am actively looking at the various "in-app" purchase options as well and hope to offer an "in-app" purchase upgrade for users of "BeerSmith Lite" to upgrade to BeerSmith Mobile in place, but expect it will be a month or two after the launch before I can complete and test these options. In this case, the in-app purchase will let you add the full mobile functionality to your existing BeerSmith Lite for the difference in purchase price.

More Updates Coming Soon
I will have a video overview as well as more information on the app available shortly on the BeerSmith blog - so stay tuned!
Cheers,

Brad Smith
BeerSmith.com
Follow BeerSmith on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## keifer33

Yeah it will make brewing more mobile and easier. Shame about the 'lite' version but it was a whole $2-3 in the scheme of things.


----------



## Smokomark

It sure will be good.


----------



## iralosavic

Considering I've been screen dumping brewday sheets to my wife's iPad, this will be about a bajillion times better. Pity there's no discount for PC license holders...


----------



## breakbeer

swmbo is gona be stoked when her iPad keeps going missing on brew day


----------



## Mardoo

Totally love the mobile app I use. Tweaking recipes on the train? Freakin awesome. Y'all will love it.


----------



## Bribie G

Brilliant stuff, At the moment my desktop in at the other end of the house to the brewery. I wonder if BrewMate will go mobile as well. I have a mate who isn't a brewer but I showed him BrewMate and he reckons it would be fairly straightforward to migrate it to an app version (guy works for a big Pharma company building in-house apps).


----------



## fletcher

amen to that bribie...do you use brewmate and beersmith? i was considering buying the latter but haven't had a problem yet with brewmate so haven't bothered.


----------



## winkle

breakbeer said:


> swmbo is gona be stoked when her iPad keeps going missing on brew day


She'll be even more pleased when it comes back covered in barley dust


----------



## Mick74

Bribie G said:


> Brilliant stuff, At the moment my desktop in at the other end of the house to the brewery. I wonder if BrewMate will go mobile as well. I have a mate who isn't a brewer but I showed him BrewMate and he reckons it would be fairly straightforward to migrate it to an app version (guy works for a big Pharma company building in-house apps).


I'd love a mobile version of BrewMate! I use beersmith because as a mac user I can't use BrewMate and a mobile version would be a great alternative.


----------



## Edgebrew

I think I will stay with iPhone for my next phone just based on this release. Fantastic!


----------



## mikec

Yep, should be good.
I currently have Beersmith Lite on my Android tablet and my iPhone. (so I have to buy everything twice!)


----------



## joshF

Been using beersmith lite on my iphone for about the last 3 months. You can't edit recipes etc but its exactly what it claims to be, a 'lite' version but it has everything you need for brewday. I'm sure very few of us have our computers handy in our brewing room/kitchen/balcony/shed etc and i dont even own a printer, so it's really handy software to have. The cloud thing is pretty cool so you can see all your hop additions, timers etc in your pocket on your iphone.

Anyway to cut a long story short, cant bloody wait for this full version, looks like the goods!!!


----------



## bum

There's a lot of talk about using it with recipes from the desktop version and grabbing data from the cloud. Does this even work as a stand alone?




Edgebrew said:


> I think I will stay with iPhone for my next phone just based on this release. Fantastic!


Why's that? Shouldn't affect your decision unless you were going WP or Symbian or something (lol). The app is Android and iOS - that covers pretty much any phone anyone might be buying these days - unless you're the captain os SS Nokia, I guess.


----------



## doon

It does say in op you can create new recipes on your mobile device


----------



## Bribie G

Edgebrew said:


> I think I will stay with iPhone for my next phone just based on this release. Fantastic!


If you read the article it is also for Android so do yourself a favour and upgrade to a Galaxy Note so you can read the screen without squinting.


----------



## jayahhdee

I see the full version is now released on android, any reviews?

The only thing I'm not liking about the direction Brad has taken it is the cloud intergration, obviously it is how he is trying to make an ongoing revenue stream from Beersmith which isn't a problem in itself, but I would prefer an option to import without needing to use the cloud myself.


----------



## djar007

I used it today for a brew. Laid my recipe down on my mac and got it all tweaked right and ready to go. Then went outside with my galaxy s4 and set the timers and it just kept buzzing me when the next step was ready. I liked it and it was a good brewday. As previously mentioned, a bigger screen is a help.


----------



## Edak

I downloaded it and didn't feel overly inspired. I obviously prefer to build my recipes on the computer and considering that my system is programmed (braumeister clone) I alraedy have reminders.

Just not for me. I refunded..


----------



## iralosavic

Bring on apple app! I get ideas in my head when I'm out and about/at work and the full version gives this an outlet. I also decide on recipes fairly last second based on whimsy, so being able to make little tweaks as I'm chilling out while the HLT ramps up is also coo.


----------



## jc64

As others have raised Brewmate in this thread I thought I would ask the question to those that have used Brewmate but have switched to Beersmith. Are you happy with Beersmith? What advantages does it provide over Brewmate? I'm using Brewmate and have trialed Beersmith but have yet to purchase a copy. So far in my brewing Brewmate has always given me great numbers to work with, very accurate, but I only scraped the surface with Beersmith. Cheers.


----------



## djar007

I went with it purely because I use a Mac. But the more I use it the better my beer is getting. I like to put heaps of details in when I make a recipe and see how it affects everything. I am sure brewmate allows the same, but I cant use it.


----------



## iralosavic

jc64 said:


> As others have raised Brewmate in this thread I thought I would ask the question to those that have used Brewmate but have switched to Beersmith. Are you happy with Beersmith? What advantages does it provide over Brewmate? I'm using Brewmate and have trialed Beersmith but have yet to purchase a copy. So far in my brewing Brewmate has always given me great numbers to work with, very accurate, but I only scraped the surface with Beersmith. Cheers.


It allows you to create profiles for so many different things that make it very customisable, which results in more accurate brewday calculus. I found brewmate to be as good, if not better (due to simplicity) when it came to single infusion BIAB brewing, but the step mash profiling capability of Beersmith just makes life easy for step mashers.


----------



## jc64

Are there timers for the step mashes?


----------



## djar007

Yes there are.


----------



## Edak

What else the mobile app lacked was inventory control, I was really hoping that I could view my current supplies when on the road so if I was running low on something I could pick it up on the way past x.


----------



## Parks

Edak said:


> What else the mobile app lacked was inventory control, I was really hoping that I could view my current supplies when on the road so if I was running low on something I could pick it up on the way past x.


That is a great idea.

On a not serious note it should also come with a lady who keeps my inventory in sync every time I forget to "remove from inventory" my recipe.


----------



## Truman42

I think beersmith lite may suit my needs. I would rather create and edit recipes on my PC and just use the timers etc on beersmith lite on brewday on my ipad or iphone.
If I need to change something in my recipe on brew day its just a short walk to the study to adjust it on the pc and synch it to the cloud.

Probably the only thing that would push me to pay for the full version is as Edak says if it had inventory control. So many times Ive been at KK and brought supplys only to come home and realise I needed something else.


----------



## brad81

Just bought the Lite version yesterday, today the full version is out, bought that too.

I'm liking the idea of copying your equipment and ingredient profiles. Equipment profile appears to be pretty straightforward, though you (as outlined in the doco) you need to save the ingredients one by one. Not seamless, but I guess good to start with. It'd be cool if I could store my profiles in the cloud and then sync them down, but haven't really dug that deep yet.


----------



## bum

Truman said:


> I think beersmith lite may suit my needs. I would rather create and edit recipes on my PC and just use the timers etc on beersmith lite on brewday on my ipad or iphone.
> If I need to change something in my recipe on brew day its just a short walk to the study to adjust it on the pc and synch it to the cloud.
> 
> Probably the only thing that would push me to pay for the full version is as Edak says if it had inventory control. So many times Ive been at KK and brought supplys only to come home and realise I needed something else.


Perhaps the Beersmith app could include an ordering option where the discrepancy between your recipes and your inventory are automatically ordered through your supplier of choice and automatically paid for via PayPal?


----------



## bignath

spent last night mucking around with the full version (have had the lite version since it was released).

A couple of bugs that need a bit or an ironing out...When i switch my units to metric, i noticed that it doesn't change the temp unit in mash setup from F to C. Although it asks for the temp in Farenheit, it is actually calculating the value as Celsius when you save, close out of the setup, and then "view" the recipe, the degrees are shown as Celsius there, but the initial setup is labelled as Farenheit. Hope that made sense....

Also, there are some issues with the displaying of the correct bitterness.

I input a known recipe to me (my house beer) and it came out at the correct ibu's, but when i change the quantity of hops, save and close out to go back to recipe screen, it still has the previous ibu calculation there - even though i saved the modified hop addition. If i went back and re-saved it, it would then display correctly in the recipe screen. 

That's fine for me, as i know what the value should have been as it was a known recipe, but it could cause some issues for a brewer that is formulating a recipe from scratch that has no knowledge about recipe creation.

Only small issues that i'm sure will be tidied up, and for me, they aren't deal breakers anyway, but thought i'd mention it.

Very happy with the lite version, brewing on the iPad for brewday (get music going in the background on it too), but the paid version with full editing is going to be great.

Happy with it so far...


----------



## MaltyHops

Big Nath said:


> spent last night mucking around with the full version (have had the lite version since it was released).
> 
> A couple of bugs that need a bit or an ironing out...When i switch my units to metric, i noticed that it doesn't change the temp unit in mash setup from F to C. Although it asks for the temp in Farenheit, it is actually calculating the value as Celsius when you save, close out of the setup, and then "view" the recipe, the degrees are shown as Celsius there, but the initial setup is labelled as Farenheit. Hope that made sense....


Send in bug report? [ _developer_ ]


----------



## jayahhdee

Just grabbed a copy on Android and while I haven't used it for a brew I like the feel and layout, cleaner and easier to use the the desktop based software it seems. Hopefully I'll get to give it a run in a week or two.


----------



## browndog

Bought this and find it does not run smoothly on my Nexus 4. Took a look a the Beersmith forum and low and behold there is a post about it running slowly on Android with a reply from Brad stating that it runs slowly on his Android tablet and he puts it down to it not being native to Android. He does say he is trying to make improvements though.


----------



## bradsbrew

Thanks Tony, I'll hold off.


----------



## Alimacoz

Hey guys,

I'm moving from extract to BIAB an wondered what you all think will be better for a relative beginner, Beersmith or Brewmate?

I love hat I can get beersmith on my ipad but is it going to be overkill and confusing for a beginner?


----------



## browndog

Brewmate for sure due to it's simplicity and price.


----------



## bum

Are you comfortable with computers generally?

Beersmith is more fiddly but it's not that hard. "Graduating" from Brewmate to Beersmith night be harder than starting out with Beersmith to begin with (if you think that's something you might do).


----------



## brad81

browndog said:


> Bought this and find it does not run smoothly on my Nexus 4. Took a look a the Beersmith forum and low and behold there is a post about it running slowly on Android with a reply from Brad stating that it runs slowly on his Android tablet and he puts it down to it not being native to Android. He does say he is trying to make improvements though.


I am only experiencing a slight lag scrolling up and down on my nexus4. Is that what you mean by not running smoothly? Only curious.

I'll put it through its paces next week for my testing.


----------



## Alimacoz

I'm very comfortable with computers generally, I'm a network engineer and work with them all day long but I'm just starting to think about moving from kits to partial mash or BIAB.

What I'm really looking for is a program that I can specify the equipment I have e.g. A 19l stockpot and a fermenter and not much else at the moment and then it will give me amounts of ingredients that I need and the timings of the mash and additions etc, will beersmith do this?


----------



## bum

Not exactly. It won't build a recipe for you any more than your average IDE will write a program for you.

It doesn't sound like Beersmith will overwhelm you to me. Having said that, I personally use Brewmate because Beersmith annoys me a little with all the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## Alimacoz

Thanks bum that's what I was thinking, I might stick with brew mate for a bit whist I figure things out.


----------



## bum

Beersmith is a very good program, however. The assessment above was more about my needs than the program itself.


----------



## Parks

I found BeerSmith to be a fairly steep learning curve as there is a lot to setup and the interface isn't that intuitive IMO.

Once you know what is going on it's an amazing piece of software.

(note: I am a little OT talking about the desktop version)


----------



## browndog

brad81 said:


> I am only experiencing a slight lag scrolling up and down on my nexus4. Is that what you mean by not running smoothly? Only curious.
> 
> I'll put it through its paces next week for my testing.


Yeah, that and the fact that I wasn't able to download any of the trial recipes that came loaded with it (Optus 3G) Since you can't write recipes with it only edit, it's not much chop without it.


----------



## doon

Are you saying you cant write recipes on full beersmith app?


----------



## browndog

Unless I am gravely mistaken, no. You have to download your recipe from the cloud and you can only edit it with the new app.


----------



## doon

Go to my recipes then there is an add button in top right corner.


----------



## Mick74

Having played around with the iPhone/iPad version this week and I'm impressed but there is plenty of room for improvement. As a brewing tool on my phone it is better than anything else I have trialled but overall it lacks polish and is a little clunky. The cloud integration is useful but again clunky.

I'll use it a bit more before I get too pedantic in my criticisms however I did find one major issue when I trialled the brewday timer last night - I set up my iPad got some music playing but then when I started the Beersmith timer on the same device it overrode the music and I was thrown into silence :blink: .....epic fail....music on brewday day is an essential ingredient for me. If I don't have my groove on it just doesn't feel right :super:


----------



## brad81

Alimacoz said:


> Thanks bum that's what I was thinking, I might stick with brew mate for a bit whist I figure things out.


I know this is the mobile app thread, but you can get a full trial version (21 days) for your desktop/laptop. It'll give you a chance to have a play with the equipment profiles etc. Craftbrewer sell it for $19.95AU whereas you'd be paying $27.95US from the beersmith page.

I haven't used Brewmate as yet, so can't comment on that. I jumped straight into Beersmith 2 and yes there are shitloads of options, but, you don't have to use them all.



browndog said:


> Yeah, that and the fact that I wasn't able to download any of the trial recipes that came loaded with it (Optus 3G) Since you can't write recipes with it only edit, it's not much chop without it.


Are you trying to download them to your PC, or from the cloud to your phone? I cannot remember if the basic cloud account is free or not, but it's great once you set up your login. Pretty seamless for me.

From the desktop, I can right click on a recipe and export it to the cloud.
From the phone, I can access the cloud recipes (instantly) open the one I want and copy to the phone.

Same way in reverse too.

Is it possible you have the "lite" version?

I facepalmed, I bought the lite version the day before the full version came out.....


----------



## doon

Full version had add button in my recipes. Lite version does not


----------



## JaseH

I wish you could just specify a folder to load up existing recipes and settings for the mobile version, instead of having to use their cloud service. I already have a cloud service that sync's all my files to my phone, including my Beersmith databases. I'm not keen to have another one just for Beersmith.


----------



## Dan2

Frothie said:


> I wish you could just specify a folder to load up existing recipes and settings for the mobile version, instead of having to use their cloud service. I already have a cloud service that sync's all my files to my phone, including my Beersmith databases. I'm not keen to have another one just for Beersmith.


I have to agree on that. I don't have any cloud accounts, and don't intend to. What happened to plugging in a device and transferring files? Surely there's a way to sync the desktop profiles and recipes with mobile?


----------



## iralosavic

Any indication on how long until Apple approve this ap?


----------



## Mick74

iralosavic said:


> Any indication on how long until Apple approve this ap?


It was approved days ago and is already in the app shop.


----------



## mikec

Awesome, I'm getting it now.
Pity there's no upgrade for Lite users, but hey it's $8.49 outright, who cares.


----------



## iralosavic

Muddy Waters said:


> It was approved days ago and is already in the app shop.


Ahh! Cool. I was checking beersmith.com for the update, which didn't seem to show any indication of Apple approval.


----------



## Mick74

Muddy Waters said:


> I'll use it a bit more before I get too pedantic in my criticisms however I did find one major issue when I trialled the brewday timer last night - I set up my iPad got some music playing but then when I started the Beersmith timer on the same device it overrode the music and I was thrown into silence :blink: .....epic fail....music on brewday day is an essential ingredient for me. If I don't have my groove on it just doesn't feel right :super:


This seems to have been a glitch on my iPad - I can now use the timer while playing music.


----------



## Mick74

Muddy Waters said:


> This seems to have been a glitch on my iPad - I can now use the timer while playing music.


 Sorry, I need to re-instate my complaint about the beersmith app not playing well with music. I've now trialled it a few times and it does tend to stop music whenever you open it or the the timer sounds. Annoying :angry:


----------



## wbosher

Does opening other apps do the same thing when playing music? Just wondering if it's the app, or if it's just how it is with the iPad.

Been a long time, but I used to have an iPod touch, and from memory, I think that opening any app at all interfered with any music that was playing at the time.


----------



## Mick74

No I don't have the same problem with other apps. I use many apps that provide voiced updates or alarms and with those the music audio is lowered or muted only for the duration of the notification or alarm.


----------



## wbosher

Ok cool. Maybe the iPod is different, or my memory is failing me...probably the latter. :lol:


----------



## browndog

Beersmith updated this morning on my android phone, its running much better now.


----------



## dicko

browndog said:


> Unless I am gravely mistaken, no. You have to download your recipe from the cloud and you can only edit it with the new app.


You CAN create a recipe from the app on ipad.

From the home page hit my recipes when it opens hit edit in the top rh corner then go for it.

Cheers


----------



## Mick74

I've just been creating a recipe on my iPad - It sure takes a while with a hell of a lot of back and forthing going on. Also, if you edit a profile and save it with the same name it doesn't ask if you want to update the existing profile instead it just creates a new profile with the same name. As well as cancelling music on the iPad I have found that the alarms on the timer don't always sound.

I really wish with you could load beersmith files via email and dropbox etc. (and export to them or printer). Calendar integration would also be very useful for records. Of course if it could also sync across devices in a more intuitive manner it would be great. While I am happy to finally have the app it has a hell of long way to go before it is really useful....I hope they plan to actively update and improve it.


----------



## browndog

dicko said:


> You CAN create a recipe from the app on ipad.
> 
> From the home page hit my recipes when it opens hit edit in the top rh corner then go for it.
> 
> Cheers


Well there you go, I was gravely mistaken, just had a look and in the top right corner in My Recipes is an Add button. Click on this then you are creating a new recipe. Thanks Dicko.


----------



## HalfWit

I have just purchased the mobile addition, and I can not work out where to put in my batch size. In the scale recipe section it just has stuff about new and old equipment profile.


----------



## NewtownClown

Muddy Waters said:


> I've just been creating a recipe on my iPad - It sure takes a while with a hell of a lot of back and forthing going on. Also, if you edit a profile and save it with the same name it doesn't ask if you want to update the existing profile instead it just creates a new profile with the same name. As well as cancelling music on the iPad I have found that the alarms on the timer don't always sound.
> 
> I really wish with you could load beersmith files via email and dropbox etc. (and export to them or printer). Calendar integration would also be very useful for records. Of course if it could also sync across devices in a more intuitive manner it would be great. While I am happy to finally have the app it has a hell of long way to go before it is really useful....I hope they plan to actively update and improve it.


Great ideas there, Muddy.
Brad Smith is always looking for suggestions for improvements. Email/dropbox integration would hinder the income flow from the cloud storage subscriptions but calendar integration, print and ability to sync with a recipe opened/created on another device would be great. Drop him an email.


----------



## dicko

HalfWit said:


> I have just purchased the mobile addition, and I can not work out where to put in my batch size. In the scale recipe section it just has stuff about new and old equipment profile.


If you put one of your recipes in the cloud and then open it on your mobile device you will be able to save all the profiles you used for that recipe.
You will then be able to use those profiles in future recipes that you create on your mobile device.
In your home page at the bottom there is a help button, if you open that I think the details are in there somewhere.
Here it is


Transferring Equipment and Profiles from Desktop
Create a recipe in your desktop cloud folder using the equipment (or other) profile you want to transfer. On your mobile version open that recipe in your cloud folder, then view the equipment profile by scrolling down and clicking on it (don't edit, just view it.) Scroll down in the equipment profile view to find the "Store in My Profiles" button. This will store the profile from the recipe to your local Profiles database on your mobile device.

Cheers


----------



## NewtownClown

_BeerSmith Home Brewing News_



BeerSmith Desktop on Sale for $19.95!
To celebrate Memorial Day I'm offering BeerSmith desktop 2.1 for $19.95 (28% off) until Tuesday the 28th of May (sale closes at Midnight Eastern time). This is the lowest price we offer for BeerSmith, so now is a great time to pick up a copy for you or your friends. Get it here!

Android Lite Upgrade Available and BeerSmith Mobile Also on Sale
The BeerSmith Mobile sale continues for iPhone/iPad, Android and Kindle Fire. The BeerSmith Mobile app is on sale for $7.99 until the end of June (a 20% discount from the $9.99 regular price).
Also I released the BeerSmith Lite in-app upgrade option for Android that lets Android users upgrade their BeerSmith Lite app in place to the full BeerSmith mobile functionality. So if you have BeerSmith Lite for Android and have not yet bought BeerSmith Mobile, just download the latest update of Lite from the app store and use the Upgrade button to upgrade your Lite functionality for $4.
The iPhone/iPad Lite in-app upgrade is in the works as well and I hope to release it through the Apple store in a few weeks.

BeerSmithRecipes.com Membership Discounts
BeerSmithRecipes.com has expanded dramatically over the last year to over 25,000 members and 83,000 recipes. We have an ongoing sale on BeerSmithRecipes.com subscriptions for those who want additional storage as well as cloud archiving. You canupgrade your account at a discount here.
Happy Memorial Day and thanks to all those who have served!
Cheers,

Brad Smith
BeerSmith.com


----------



## Truman42

Ive just recently switched over to Beersmith from brewmate and also using the beersmith mobile app. Seems okay but its a pity you still cant copy your inventory over to the cloud so you know what stock you have on hand if your at the LHBS.

Now its probably just something Ive done wrong but I cant seem to find where Beersmith mobile indicates how much water to add for your batch sparge. It shows how much strike water to add (14.25 litres) But doesnt mention the volume of sparge water.

Or are you supposed to go off your boil volume and add enough sparge water to get your first runnings volume up to Pre boil volume? 

The desktop version tells you how much water to add for your sparge.


----------



## djar007

is it in brewing session data truman?


----------



## Truman42

djar007 said:


> is it in brewing session data truman?


No mate that just shows estimated pre boil volume, gravity etc and you can record actuals to compare against


----------



## djar007

hmm. My sparge volume shows up in the field where it says mash complete. will try and screen capture on phone. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ye53dgwtq0sqcr5/jd3TZ2eMU2


----------



## Truman42

Cheers mate, Ive got it working now. I think I had a setting wrong, but it shows a batch sparge of 19.08 litres now.


----------



## SimoB

Can someone help - what does the 2 min rise mean for the mash in. ??? Im loving the app, trying my best to get around or the terminology. 

Think i've almost set up the equipment profile - still not hitting the numbers I want... trial and error i guess.


----------



## Camo6

Downloaded this last weekend for a brewday. Loved being able to send a recipe from the house pc to my phone and have a reliable timer instead of the shitty phone one. Used to have to copy to usb and load onto shed pc which.doesnt have a sound card so timer was pretty much useless. This apps already worth the $8 it cost me.
Have found the timer a little confusing in its layout and needs a skip step button.
@ simob : sounds like your mash step may be on wrong setting ie temp/infusion perhaps?


----------



## SimoB

It seems to be a default. It's the same as what djar007 posted couple of posts up. This link https://www.dropbox....qcr5/jd3TZ2eMU2

You can see that it says mash 60 mins with a 2 min rise.. I've been brewing and ignoring that. The app is the badness. Downloading it actually helped me learn a bit more, like equipment profiles and such.

If it helps i'll upload my mash profile maybe you could take a look.?


----------



## djar007

The rise is how long it will take you to get from one step to the next. 
Play with a few step mashes in the program to see what its used to calculate. You should fine tune the program to match your times your system takes to reach each step. I cant type much at the moment so hopefully someone else can add some detail.

edit: clarified a point


----------



## SimoB

Ahhh I get it now. So really I could set it at 0 and just start the timer when my mashing starts and do a full 60 or whatever.

I will play arouund like you suggested. cheers


----------



## Camo6

I've only used it the once so won't be much help. I've edited mash profiles on the pc version but haven't had a chance to play with the phone version.
Edit : too slow.
I think my timer showed a rise step before mash in. Not sure why this is. May be wrong, will double check when I can.


----------



## Camo6

Nope. Just having a stoopid moment. Carry on.


----------



## real_beer

From the BeerSmith HomeBrewing Blog:

Many users who have installed the latest IOS 9.0.1 update from Apple are reporting problems with the BeerSmith Mobile and BeerSmith Lite apps on their iPhones and tablets. Specifically the app fails to respond to many navigation buttons (save/cancel/home/etc…).

Link


----------



## Hopsta

Can anyone help me with a Braumeister 20lt profile for the mobile app please? I understand beersmith have released a profile for the desktop version only.


----------



## Mardoo

If you copy a recipe to cloud that uses the desktop BM 20L profile, it will copy the data needed to brew the recipe using that profile.

However, if you want the profile to exist standalone on the mobile version, as far as I know the only way to get it in there is to copy it over by hand.


----------



## Hopsta

Mardoo said:


> If you copy a recipe to cloud that uses the desktop BM 20L profile, it will copy the data needed to brew the recipe using that profile.
> 
> However, if you want the profile to exist standalone on the mobile version, as far as I know the only way to get it in there is to copy it over by hand.


Thanks Mardoo that's right, someone with the desktop BM 20lt profile needs to share the recipe to the cloud. Once I know the name of that recipe I can search for it and save the equipment profile to my app.


----------



## Mardoo

If you can get someone to post a screenshot of the BM 20L profile you can hand enter it. I only have the 50L profile. Other thing to do, if you haven't yet, is check the BM forum and search for the profile. That's how I found the 50L.

Sounds like you don't have the desktop version?


----------



## Hopsta

Yeh I don't have the desktop version. I have checked the BM forum, I'm after the official beer smith release of the BM profile which came out in April I believe. Happy to hand enter it, just want to make sure it's the right one.


----------



## citizensnips

Reviving an old thread here. Updated to BS3 on my desktop and am considering the IPhone app for brew days. $12 is a fair whack on top of the subscription for the desktop version but that said it’s a bloody good program. 

Anyone have any feedback on the latest mobile version? From what I gather it seems a little annoying you can’t just edit recipes in the cloud on the go. Rather you have to download them from the cloud on your phone, edit them on brewday if necessary and then re-upload them to the cloud to access the latest version on your pc.

Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Twent

You can edit in the cloud.


----------



## citizensnips

I'll be Twent. I'll be.


----------

